# ftp audio streaming server



## radioactiveman (1. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen

ich habe bereits einen eigenen ftp server mit vielen songs drauf.
wie kann man es anstellen, damit andere users auf meinem ftp server
die songs per streaming hören können?
software dazu?

die software zu die audio daten in ein streaming fähiges format zu
wandeln habe ich bereits.

vielen dank für eure hilfe

greez tha radioaciveman


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juli 2005)

Du mußt eine Server-Software installieren die das Streaming durchführt (z. B. den kostenlosen Darwin Streaming Server). Per FTP wirst Du kein Streaming bekommen. Wenn die Daten auch per HTTP bereitgestellt werden kannst du mit einem Flash-Player ein Pseudo-Streaming bekommen.


----------

